# Meet Bella



## Bella June (Aug 25, 2015)

This is our sweet 7 week old totrie, Bella June! We got her just around 3 weeks from a family that had found the litter in their barn (mother was gone). She's getting so big and we love her already!








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DianeElaine (Aug 22, 2015)

She is a sweetie. I love her coat.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a little doll face! She is lucky to have found you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Bella is Adorable!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oooh what an absolute cutie


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Aww, what a honey!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

How adorable!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Precious, absolutely precious!:kittyball


----------



## Bella June (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone, we love the little girl! She was the runt of the litter, but by no means a runt:kittyball


----------



## Tracy Giggles (Aug 12, 2015)

Oooohhh Soooo Cute!!!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Torties are special! Each one has interesting unique patterns.


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

Those eyes! I just love her eyes !!!


----------

